# How much gas is needed in tank to crank



## Edwin Bolin (Jul 7, 2016)

*I have a 1976 Sportsman avion I just got and it's been sitting since 08. It wants to crank but just won't do it. I have about 4 gallons of gas in it. Is that enough to start it.*


----------



## C Nash (Jul 7, 2016)

Should be but hard to say.  Will it crank if you pour a little gas in carb throat?  Have you checked spark?  I am assuming it a gas burner .


----------



## NascarBobnBeth (Jul 28, 2016)

it doesnt need any gas to crank. it takes gas to start and run


----------



## C Nash (Jul 28, 2016)

here we go with the "politically" correct. LOL  Like is it a "motor" or "engine".  it also takes Ignition to start.  Hmm also takes voltage but wait it takes a person to begin it all LOL  Then there has to be something for us to start with?  NascarBobnBeth just wonder if they got it going.  Wish poster would come back with results.


----------

